# Really need some help. Tuckahoe WMA Hog Huntin



## paul336p (Feb 11, 2009)

I really need some help on what the heck I am doing wrong up at Tuckahoe.  We have been up there 4 times and have not seen, heard or killed a hog yet.  We have posted up in area's that have a ton of visible activity, old and some very fresh.  Tried sitting and tracking, walked through the woods consistantly and even crawled through the boroughs.  We spent the entire day up there on time from 6am to 7pm with no results.  
Now I have always been a deer hunter and never hunted only hogs, so If anyone out there has any input on Tuckahoe or what I could be doing wrong, please let me know.  Me and my father are both very desperate to kill one this year (or even see one).
Thanks for you input and your time..
Paul


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2009)

all you can do is sit on fresh sign or go find where they are laying down. Keep walking and looking or sit tight in the freshest area.
It takes time but once you find them you may be able to hunt the same group for several days.
Keep lookin! Make sure the wind is in your face....


----------



## whchunter (Feb 11, 2009)

*Hmmm*

Never been there but I would get a map, find water, follow a creek and find out what they are eating. Can you bait them?


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmm...It seems that Tuckahoe has become a hard place to hunt these days, I killed my 1st hog there years ago.  All i can say is like others have said find the fresh sign and where they are bedded and do some walking and stalking me i have better luck right after light and right before dark so maybe that will help but i am sure you already knew that.  Oh and I have had more luck on the road that runs right down the Savannah River but again that was years ago.


----------



## paul336p (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't bait them on WMA.  I make sure scent is covered and have sat on the freshest signs possible.  The most activity there that I have seen is in the upper right portion along the river, the most abundant and freshest signs are all within 1,000 acre area more or less and I can't even get a glimpse of a hog.  Just thought that I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 11, 2009)

you aren't doing THAT much wrong.Tuckahoe gets hammered.You can walk a whole day and not see a hog,heck you could walk a whole week and not see one.There is sign,but alot of it is nocturnal.Look in the stuff you normally walk around,lots of baiting on the perimeter as well.Go where the other guys don't.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 11, 2009)

quit advertising on here, people will hone in on public land pigs, fish, and whatever else is being talked about and then you can kiss all that fresh sign goodbye and say hello to people tracks.....I would keep my locations anonymous, secret......


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 11, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> quit advertising on here, people will hone in on public land pigs, fish, and whatever else is being talked about and then you can kiss all that fresh sign goodbye and say hello to people tracks.....I would keep my locations anonymous, secret......


Someone else finally recognizes that...lol..I don't give my locations away. If I said I heard 6 gobblers by the creek on the main road at grand bay WMA 2 days before season,guess how many people will be in there opening day..


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously!  Im not trying to sound mean but folks need to think about that when talking about public land, by the way, those birds at Grand Bay are now to the right of the access gate at the end of the runway on the road past the check station......


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 12, 2009)

*The man wants help......give it*

you aren't doing THAT much wrong.Tuckahoe gets hammered.You can walk a whole day and not see a hog,heck you could walk a whole week and not see one.There is sign,but alot of it is nocturnal.Look in the stuff you normally walk around,lots of baiting *on the perimeter *as well.Go where the other guys don't. 

That is GREAT advice!

You cannot bait on a WMA, but check the edges, next to what is POSTED(No trespassing).............they can bait there and by golly they do!  I dont care what WMA you are on. If there is a "Lease" next to it, there is probably a feeder close by...........go look there.  One of the last times I was on my favorite WMA, I saw a feeder, a trail cam and a tree stand, within 30 yards of the "Boundary".  I have also seen 2 climbing stands within about 10' of the boundary........

Another thing, when you are Stalking, go fairly slow and keep the wind in your face........USE YOUR NOSE! When you smell them, go slower, VERY SLOW! 
 I would not sit, unless I SMELLED them, then I may sit(& listen) for a bit, because they are CLOSE!


Good luck you guys, I really hope you get one!  Just make sure to post pictures!


----------



## paul336p (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I completley understand not giving away the location.  Feel like a dope.  Thanks for the input


----------



## huntingonthefly (Feb 15, 2009)

Go to another WMA- plenty more with hogs if u can't figger that one out. They may  not even be there.Before I give up though, I would walk the perimeter (land lines) only where there is thick cover- go ahead and eliminate those ''pretty'' places that are too open. Could be bedding across the line somewhere. Stay on your side of the line though, your bullets too. I have hunted hogs before that would feed primarily on a WMA but come daylight they would be on private property. I hunted some hogs before that worked a 6 mile route every night- they will travel. The next place would be the thickest pine thickets - everyone come in from a different angle- make something happen. The mature pines with the thick understory, and only if you determine they are bedding there or see their trails going in, place a guy or two in climbers 30 foot or so up in the middle of the block and the rest of ya'll make a drive- move slow. The Laotians do that sometimes. The key with heavily pressured hogs is to hunt where they burrow up and hide at- not where they feed and root up the world for everybody to see. Also definitely hunt midday. I kill more hogs on WMA's from 10:00 to 2:00 than morns and eves combined even during August.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 15, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> Go to another WMA- plenty more with hogs if u can't figger that one out. They may  not even be there.Before I give up though, I would walk the perimeter (land lines) only where there is thick cover- go ahead and eliminate those ''pretty'' places that are too open. Could be bedding across the line somewhere. Stay on your side of the line though, your bullets too. I have hunted hogs before that would feed primarily on a WMA but come daylight they would be on private property. I hunted some hogs before that worked a 6 mile route every night- they will travel. The next place would be the thickest pine thickets - everyone come in from a different angle- make something happen. The mature pines with the thick understory, and only if you determine they are bedding there or see their trails going in, place a guy or two in climbers 30 foot or so up in the middle of the block and the rest of ya'll make a drive- move slow. The Laotians do that sometimes. The key with heavily pressured hogs is to hunt where they burrow up and hide at- not where they feed and root up the world for everybody to see. Also definitely hunt midday. I kill more hogs on WMA's from 10:00 to 2:00 than morns and eves combined even during August.


Dead on.After alot of pressure like we have had 90% of the sign you see in the open is nocturnal.The ONLY place I have found hogs in the last 2 months was in/near stuff so thick you couldn't shoot more than 10yds.I took 3 on the edge of this type of terrain,1 was hitting dry spots surrounded by water.Those are 2 major keys to late season hogs.Water is security,and thick nast stuff is security.The stuff you walk around...That is where the hogs are bedded.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 16, 2009)

PLP is dead on the money I have been chasing the same group of hogs at Stewart for 3 days now. The first day I walked to within 25ft of where they were bedded up, the palmettos were so thick you couldn't see in past the first bush, and they were as far back in as they could get and not be swimming, thru so much nasty muck that no one would go after em, I stumbled onto their hide out and also found an easier closer way in, unless you are willing to wade to them you woiuldn't even think there was any dirt where they were.


----------



## Echo (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds to me like the only thing you're missing is a little good luck. Stick with it and watch the feeding charts. When they get hungry they'll sliip up.


----------

